
Ask HN: Canonical form for blog content? - projectramo
Suppose you want one canonical form for all your blog content. I assume it would be a variant of markdown.<p>However, you want to preserve tags, table of contents etc.<p>And you want to be able to submit this content to a static site engine (Jekyll etc), or the major private platforms (say, Wordpress, Medium, Ghost) and also the closed garden blogs (Linkedin).<p>What would be the best form and structure to store them in? One folder with all the posts? How would the meta-data be stored?<p>If that is not possible, is it possible to have one target (say Wordpress) which makes it easy to export to others?
======
kirubakaran
Have you looked into org-mode? Your content stays plain text and you can use
Pandoc or other such tools to generate various types of documents.

That is how I have my website
[https://kirubakaran.com/](https://kirubakaran.com/) set up and I love it. I
write in org-mode, with meta-data in "front-matter", and I publish with Hugo
[https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

~~~
projectramo
I am mediocre with emacs (thought I never understood vim at all), but maybe
I’ll give it a try.

Never heard of pandocs but it looks like a useful tool for this. Thanks.

~~~
kirubakaran
I don't think you need to know a lot of Emacs first to be productive in org-
mode. All the best!

------
moviuro
Even though I don't publish my posts everywhere, I use the pandoc markdown,
which you can extend to some degree with YAML definitions; see e.g. one of my
blog posts [0]. Probably not a silver bullet, but it should be able to hold
the info you want to store.

[0]
[https://gitlab.com/moviuro/try.popho.be/blob/master/wg.md](https://gitlab.com/moviuro/try.popho.be/blob/master/wg.md)

~~~
projectramo
Thanks for the (second) Pandoc recommendation. This is a sign.

